# BSD Magazine Torrent



## dndlnx (Sep 14, 2013)

Say one wanted to maintain and seed a fairly up-to-date collection of these (the free ones). Where would be an appropriate place / tracker to upload such a thing?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not too sure you should bother, there will always be the issue of "_is this stuff legal?_". When I came across your post I had some ideas; then I found this:



> In order to download the magazine you need to sign up to our newsletter. After clicking the â€œDownloadâ€ button, you will be asked to provide your email address. You need to verify your email address using the link from the activation email you will receive.


And now I sort of feel a little disdain for their "FREE issue download" banner because it isn't free; they want to get your e-mail address. And since they also don't provide any information what they're going to do with your address one can only assume... My (negative) take on the matter is simple: most BSD users have a good feeling with the associated technology so most likely have good spam filters in place. As such they most likely won't notice if they get a little extra or not. And all of a sudden a window of opportunity opens to gain a little money from your e-mail address, without you realizing of course.

Please note; not saying this is so, but this is most certainly my first impression (I've seen this done before).

Having my opinion out of the way; I still don't think you should bother. If you really want to do something you should contact them and present your idea to build (and maintain) a torrent.

If you're willing you might be able to provide the initial download and use their site as a static .torrent download. The rest should work out over time.

Just my 2 cents here though.


----------



## dndlnx (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know. It's mostly so people can get "caught up", without having to download stuff individually from the website. I found a torrent and was grateful someone uploaded it, though it never had seeds, and was only current up to last year.

I thought it might be nice to extend the same courtesy to others, but actually seed, and keep the torrent one month behind the new issue (or something). In addition, have better filenames (like the torrent had).

Maybe I shouldn't bother.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 14, 2013)

As said above; just my 2 cents here. If you do get to sort things out then I'll be perfectly happy to help seeding.

Another torrent user here, and I also think this medium seems to be getting way too little attention (personal opinion mind you).


----------

